# We have been warned!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Netanyahu 'Asked Rabbi to Allow Giving David's Tomb to Vatican'
An MK Says Netanyahu has contacted the Chief Sephardic Rabbi, asked for halakhic permission to make the move.
By Hezki Ezra, Gil Ronen
First Publish: 5/1/2014, 5:36 PM

A Knesset Member said Thursday that Chief Sephardic Rabbi Yitzchak Yosef told him that the Prime Minister's bureau contacted him and asked to grant halakhic permission for Israel to hand over the Tomb of David to the Vatican.

The startling news was revealed by the Knesset Member during a tour of the Tomb of David by four MKs – Yoni Chetboun of the Jewish Home, who initiated the tour, Moshe Feiglin (Likud-Beytenu), Nissim Ze'ev (Shas), and Meir Porush (United Torah Judaism – UTJ).

The MKs were unanimous in declaring that they intend to do everything within their power to forestall any attempt to hand over the Tomb to the Vatican. There are also reports that not just the Tomb, but the entire Mount Zion compound is up for transfer. The MKs made clear that the zone is under Israeli sovereignty and will remain so.

There have been reports, recently, of a secret negotiation channel between the Vatican and the Israeli government, regarding the Tomb – and especially its second floor, which the Vatican calls the “Room of the Last Supper” – and the Mount Zion compound.

Officially, this report was denied by the government, with Deputy Minister Ze'ev Elkin taking to the Knesset podium to state that it was untrue.

However, the government has decided to place the exclusive authority regarding the holy sites in the hands of the prime minister – fueling speculation that a secret deal is indeed in the works.

The Vatican's attempts to gain a sovereign foothold on Mount Zion have been going on for year, but thus far unsuccessfully.

The visit to Israel by Pope Francis is less than a month away. This is a factor in the timing of the MKs' tour of the compound. A representative of the Religions Ministry's Department of Holy Sites was also present.

The MKs promised to pass a law making the Tomb of David an official holy site.

"For many years, the Vatican has been investing large sums in purchasing assets in Jerusalem, with the purpose of blurring the city's Jewish character,” said Chetboun. “This trend must be blocked, and the Basic Law on Jerusalem, which forbids handing over sovereignty on parts of the city to foreign entities, must be enforced. Today's tour is only the beginning of the struggle, and we will bring more MKs here. The Tomb of David is a cornerstone of the city's Jewish history, we must safeguard it.”

MK Feiglin said after the tour, “The attempts to transfer sovereignty over the Tomb of David to the Vatican are a direct continuation of the transfer of sovereignty in the Temple Mount to the Jordanians. The government of Israel is buying a false calm at the price of forfeiting our most sacred sites, under cover of darkness and against the law.”


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Germany will do the double cross after beig friends, remember WW's and whose side the city/state was on??


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

God specifically warned us about dividing the land of Israel, Kerry has been pushing this non sense for a while now. giving up Israel's holly sites to the Vatican is, Surrendering to the Beast! Now, we just have to wait for God's judgement! it wont be long now!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am very disappointed in Bibi.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not sure that he could do so and remain in Israeli politics. To give control of King David's tomb to the Vatican would be political suicide for him and his party.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bibi should remember the fate of Ariel Sharon after he gave away Gaza.


----------



## Ianmando (Apr 23, 2014)

as a practicing Jew this is very disappointing. But i'm willing to bet that there will be political and physical firefights over this if they hand it over. The Israeli citizens are surprisingly well armed from the previous wars.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sad part is a lot of people know what could happen if this does happen but just stand by.


----------



## Ianmando (Apr 23, 2014)

In the end we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Isn't Jerusalem already partially controlled by Muslims? 
Still curious to see what actually happens.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

JRO -

Where did you get this? It seems pretty far out there, especially given how Israel is (rightfully) feeling stabbed in the back by her closest ally. I cannot see them trusting ANYBODY, especially the Vatican, for a long time to come. But if this is accurate, it is very scary indeed.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> JRO -
> 
> Where did you get this? It seems pretty far out there, especially given how Israel is (rightfully) feeling stabbed in the back by her closest ally. I cannot see them trusting ANYBODY, especially the Vatican, for a long time to come. But if this is accurate, it is very scary indeed.


Israel News | Israel's #1 News Site - Israel National News


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

This story started way back!

U.S. plan gives Jerusalem holy sites to Vatican
WND ^ | 16 Dec 13 | Aaron Klein

Posted on December-16-13 10:52:19 AM by SkyPilot

U.S. plan gives Jerusalem holy sites to Vatican

International mandate to control sections of Israel's capital

TEL AVIV – Secretary of State John Kerry quietly presented a U.S. plan for eastern Jerusalem that calls for an international administrative mandate to control holy sites in the area, according to informed Palestinian and Israeli diplomatic sources.

The exact composition of the international mandate is up for discussion, the sources said, but Kerry’s plan recommended a coalition that includes the Vatican, together with a group of Muslim countries such as Turkey and Saudi Arabia.

The international arrangement is being proposed as a temporary solution for about two to three years while security arrangements in Jerusalem between Israelis and Palestinians are finalized, said the sources.

Israel, the sources said, was not receptive to the particulars of Kerry’s plan, especially the concept of Turkish participation in Jerusalem. Kerry told the Israelis he would hold talks with the Kingdom of Jordan about its playing a leading role in the proposal in the place of Turkey, the sources added.

Kerry was in Jerusalem on Friday as part of an Obama administration effort to reach a deal for a Palestinian state by April, a timeline that is still on track, Kerry told reporters.

“We are working on an approach that both guarantees Israel’s security and fully respects Palestinian sovereignty,” Kerry added.

According to the Israeli and Palestinian diplomatic sources speaking to WND, Kerry’s trip this time around focused specifically on the particulars of security arrangements for the strategic Jordan Valley following a deal.

(Excerpt) Read more at wnd.com ...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was hoping you were going to say something like BeforeItsNews.com. This is not good...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Never thought I'd see anything like this in my lifetime.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im sorry, I have no clue, is this from the old testament, someone, please, give a brief explanation on the issue.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It means "you better run squirrel" that's what it means. If it comes true, many will think it is the abomination of desolation (Daniel) and I won't stick around to find out. 
I thought it had to be fear hyping too, but now I just wonder "are you seriously trying to do it on purpose?" 
Guess we just have to keep watching....while heading in an opposite direction expediently...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

*puts on foil hat*
Maybe it is just another "crisis" to keep everyone from focusing on Benghazi, jobs, economy, etc.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> *puts on foil hat*
> Maybe it is just another "crisis" to keep everyone from focusing on Benghazi, jobs, economy, etc.


That could be but it's more likely that since we aren't smart enough to think for ourselves, well, they need to protect us. :roll:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Israel News | Israel's #1 News Site - Israel National News


I went to that link but couldn't find the story....do you have the direct link?

That would be better than a prisinplanet version...

FOUND 'EM - a couple actually. http://www.israeltoday.co.il/NewsItem/tabid/178/nid/24447/Default.aspx?hp=readmore


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Just another day of someones yelling "Wolf" and putting credence to some printed news...failing to understand the principle of "Believe nothing you hear or read and only half of what you see." yep JRO its the end of the world as we know it. Run and hide or exaggerate and earn.


We could go into business and start selling pots, pans, white robes and signs that say the end is near!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Who cares set up joint jurisdiction. 

Are Israeli and Vatican laws so different shouldn't half of the Vaticans laws be included or are the sheperdics worried about the New testaments influence on the law?

Couldn't they just maybe point out what rules they don't agree to and work from there? 

Is it the swiss gaurd? Arn't they neutral though?

They don't think Jesus is the messiah anyway what is the big deal about giving away his dining room?

Is it the hats. The pope wears a huge hat and so do bishops. Maybe just agree on a hats rule and be done with it.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It doesn't matter anyway! I was crying "wolf", Didn't you read?


----------

